# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC iebūvētie PWM moduļi

## Onkulis

Vai eccp izejas var izmantot standarta PWM(ccp) režīmā? Kontrolieris - pic16f1825.

Datasheet:
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/41440C.pdf
213.lapa

Es saprotu, ka nevar, vai es domāju pareizi?

----------


## Delfins

imho, tas pats pa sevi loģiski, jo ccp ir 4x un eccp ir tikai 2x

----------


## Onkulis

Kas ir pats pa sevi loģiski?

• Two Capture, Compare, PWM (CCP) Modules
• Two Enhanced CCP (ECCP) Modules:

----------


## habitbraker

Iestaadi visos četros CCP kontroles regjistros (CCP1CON - CCP4CON)) bitus 3-0 uz 11xx, jeb PWM rezhiimu un ECCP regjistros (CCP1CON un CCP2CON) bitus 7-6 uz 00 (single output, ...).
Citiem vaardiem - jaa var izmantot kaa standarta PWM  ::

----------


## Onkulis

Paldies par atsaucību!

----------

